# Photos from my trip to the island of Madeira, Portugal. :)



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> You didnt swim in any beaches of Madeira ?


Madeira doesn't really have any sandy beaches, it's volcanic rock right down to the sea around most of the island, I did swim in the sea outside my hotel a couple of times though, you just have to climb down some steps from the swimming pool area and you can swim in the ocean.

The nearby island of Porto Santo has sandy beaches but I didn't go there.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful pics It´s a paradise for sure


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Ana_Rita (Apr 8, 2010)

Never been to Madeira but it is on my long term plans .



Jonesy55 said:


> a trip into the interior on the number 81 bus. I feared for my life throughout this bus journey as the driver insisted on turning very late into blind corners without slowing down while a 500m drop was to one side with virtually nothing to stop me from plummeting to an early grave. To make it worse, he kept turning around to chat to locals and didn't look where he was going.


Well then the next time you visit Madeira you should take a ride on these traditional wooden baskets :lol:.






I want to try it! :banana:


----------

